# BigLake411 Charity Fishing Tournament



## biglake411

Calcasieu Lake (Big Lake)

Tournament will be held @ Calcasieu Point Landing on April 17th, 2010.

*All proceeds will be donated to Big Brothers Big Sisters of SWLA.*

There are 3 seperate divisions & each division has 2 brackets.

Good Ole Boys - $40
Ladies Only - $40
Youth (17 & under) - $30

The brackets are a 3 fish stringer for both speckled trout & redfish. There is also a Big Speck Jackpot for the largest speckled trout caught overall.

In addition to cash money, 1st place winners in the ladies only trout, Good Ole Boys trout & overall biggest trout divisions will win a custom built fishing rod donated by BillyStix Custom Rods.

We will be giving out door prizes donated by our sponsors as well. We are working to get fliers printed as soon as possible.

We are also having a raffle for a custom built BillyStix 7' medium action casting rod fitted with titanium guides valued @ $250. Raffle tickets are $1 each.

You can enter the tournament & purchase raffle tickets online by going to:

http://www.biglake411.com/tournament_registration_form.htm

Current tournament sponsors:

Nemire Lures
BillyStix Custom Rods
Petrolog Intl. Inc.
Cadillac Ranch Restaurant (current registration location)
Save Phace
Blackfin Skeg
Cajun Fast Mart
Lake Charles Tackle
Gulf Coast Anglers Association
Calcasieu Point Bait & More

If anyone is interested in becoming a sponsor, donate door prizes, offer special services, sell raffle tickets & tournament registrations, ect.  please don't hesitate to contact us. We are trying to raise as much money as possible for Big Brothers Bis Sisters of SWLA. Although they are funded by the United Way, their budget was cut nearly in half this year due to lack of United Way donations. Any & all help will be greatly appreciated.

For more information go to:

http://www.biglake411.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=120&p=397#p397

or send me an email: [email protected]

The official tournament rules are posted here:

http://www.biglake411.com/Official_Tournament_Rules.pdf

We hope to see everyone @ Calcasieu Point on the 17th.


----------



## biglake411

Picked up 2 more sponsors today:

Costa Del Mar & Blue Wave Boats. They will both be sending door prize items.


----------



## biglake411

Got another sponsor today. Rat-L-Trap is on board!

Current tournament entry locations:

*Cadillac Ranch Restaurant*
2555 N. Hwy 171, Moss Bluff - (337) 217-3414

*Lake Charles Tackle*
310 W. McNeese St, Lake Charles - (337) 479-2999

*Cajun Fast Mart*
4796 Hwy 27 S., Sulphur - (337) 583-2717

*Calcasieu Point Bait & More*
3955 Henry Pugh Rd., Lake Charles - (337) 479-1536

You can also download an entry form, fill it out & mail it in with a check or money order. Here is the form:

http://www.biglake411.com/Tournament Registration Form.pdf


----------



## biglake411

New Sponsor: FINS will be sending a bunch of braided line to give away as door prizes.


----------



## biglake411




----------



## biglake411

Just picked up a new sponsor: Shooter Sports


----------



## biglake411

Got 2 new tourney sponsors today.

FINS Fishing will be sending us several spools of braided fishing line.

GRAYWOOD is donating several free rounds of golf to be given away as prizes.


----------



## biglake411

I am very pleased to announce that we have secured Weigh-In services from the Coastal Bend Weigh Team out of Galveston Texas. We want to make this tournament run as smooth as possible & we also want it to be fair for everyone involved. I felt like hiring a 3rd party weigh master with over 10 years of experience running weigh stations was the best way to take all the guess work out of the weigh-in.


----------



## biglake411

Coastal Bend Weigh Team is out of Hitchcock ,Tx, sorry about that misprint.


----------



## biglake411

We have added a few items to the tournament prize list. All 1st place tournament winners will get a prize in addition to cash! The 1st place prizes are as follows:

*Youth Division*
Speckled trout / Redfish - Save Phace Paint Ball Masks

*Ladies Only Division*
Speckled trout - BillyStix 7' medium action spinning rod
Redfish - Temple Fork Outfitters 6' medium heavy action casting rod

*Good Ole' Boys Division*
Speckled trout - BillyStix 7' medium action casting rod
Redfish - Costa Del Mar Fathoms

*Overall biggest Speck*
BillyStix Viper 7' casting rod


----------



## biglake411

****UPDATE****










Raising Cane's Chicken Fingers has jumped on board as our newest tournament sponsor. They will be donating food for everyone involved with the tournament. The chicken will be delivered around 1:00 PM @ Calcasieu Point.


----------



## biglake411

We received 2 blackfin skegs today that will be given away as door prizes


----------

